# Canadians on Patrol in Afghanistan



## tomahawk6 (14 Feb 2006)

http://www.canada.com:80/components/print.aspx?id=13d6a635-4efd-43bd-b83c-5ac46936c124

Great article. Gives the reader a good sense of what its like on a combat patrol.


----------



## Andy (14 Feb 2006)

Good Article

The Red Devils are showing the Afghan people how things are going to be with the 25mm Cannon...... I like it......They will learn eventually to never mess with the red devils.... HUA!


----------



## Bruce Monkhouse (15 Feb 2006)

MOD EDIT

THIS IS NOT THE PLACE TO DISCUSS ROE'S...

that post and those that followed have been binned.


----------



## Andy (15 Feb 2006)

I dont think we are disscussing ROE's we are disscussing an article on the Canadian Military In Combat Patrols.  

Red Devils  >


----------



## Bruce Monkhouse (15 Feb 2006)

Andy,
There were some posts that hinted too much towards them and thus are gone....

..the article is fine.


----------

